# March Photo Competition: Public Space



## mhendo (Mar 4, 2007)

Pictures that interpret the theme *PUBLIC SPACE*.

I had a slightly rambling description of what this might mean, but unless anyone feels that the theme is really stupid or ambiguous, i see no point in confusing the issue with lengthy explanations or restrictions. I figure it's best to just announce the theme and let people interpret it how they want. The votes will determine who was most successful.

The rules are the same as always.

Entries:

Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
Post up the link, not the picture
All entries must be in by the last day of March
Only use pictures you photographed yourself
If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting: 

Starts on April 1 and ends on April 3
Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered
Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Choice of thumbnail galleries:

PBase: under the title of each image is a link to the original location provided by the poster.

For those who don't like PBase, a very basic gallery can be found on my uni webspace.


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2007)

Interesting theme. Lots of candid portraits come to mind, though of course public spaces can also be empty. Hmm...libraries, parks, beaches, benches. Guess I'd like to take some pics that particularly capture the _publicness_ of a space! I'll endevour to get some new shots for this, though I often end up lazily entering archive shots...

mhendo, if you're happy to host the thumbnails yourself then go for it.

editor, any progress on finding us some permanent webspace?


----------



## atitlan (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, first entry ...

Three plus one


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2007)

Can't resist entering one oldie. Pattern of the building is a bit hard on the eye:
Alexanderplatz


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on your win. Interesting theme. Like it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 4, 2007)

mhendo

Congratulations on winning by such a massive lead.  Also well done for setting up the new title so quickly.  'Public Space' eh, hmm.

<looks out of window thoughtfully>


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 4, 2007)

Three pictures from me:

Supergrass

Smokin' and

Dial a Date


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2007)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Three pictures from me:
> 
> Supergrass
> 
> ...




Nice entries! Like the first two especially.


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2007)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Three pictures from me:
> ...
> Smokin' ...



Excellent picture, and topical.


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2007)

1] Whispers.

British Museum, cross processed blah blah.


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: thumbnails,

I spose I could host them properly. Give me an hour or two to set it up.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 1] Whispers.
> 
> British Museum, cross processed blah blah.



Wicked shot, I love the tones.


----------



## mhendo (Mar 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Interesting theme. Lots of candid portraits come to mind, though of course public spaces can also be empty. Hmm...libraries, parks, beaches, benches.


Right, although i was thinking sociologically rather than legally, so i think a privately-owned shopping mall where people gather would also qualify nicely.






			
				firky said:
			
		

> I spose I could host them properly. Give me an hour or two to set it up.


Actually, unless you or anyone else has a specific objection to what i've set up, i'd prefer you didn't. It's done now, and i'm not sure that there's any real reason to change it.

Six entries so far, and already six really nice pictures. Going to be a tough judging decision if the quality keeps up.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2007)

1) public health


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Right, although i was thinking sociologically rather than legally, so i think a privately-owned shopping mall where people gather would also qualify nicely.Actually, unless you or anyone else has a specific objection to what i've set up, i'd prefer you didn't. It's done now, and i'm not sure that there's any real reason to change it.



No objections from me. Although I do think it would be easier for yourself if there was a gallery where posters could take turns in doing the thumbs. Assuming you're not willing to share your username and password that is. I haven't set anything up until I've heard back from a handful of respected posters, such as alef, hocus eye et al.


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> ...respected posters, such as alef...



<Takes down trousers and moons everyone present>


----------



## mhendo (Mar 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> No objections from me. Although I do think it would be easier for yourself if there was a gallery where posters could take turns in doing the thumbs. Assuming you're not willing to share your username and password that is. I haven't set anything up until I've heard back from a handful of respected posters, such as alef, hocus eye et al.


I see, fair enough.

I'd really prefer not to give out the password for my uni site, because that also gives access to my email, file storage, uni financial records, academic transcript, etc., etc.

I'm happy, however, to give out the password for my PBase site to a few people, if they are interested in sharing the load. That way, we'll at least have one set of thumbs that won't suffer if i'm away from the computer for a while.

If anyone is familiar with updating PBase galleries (it's pretty easy and intuitive), PM or email me, and i'll give you the password.

If this is all too hard, and you'd prefer to do it yourself, *firky*, i'm happy to hand over the reins.


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone is too polite.

No... after you
No... after you
No I insist
I insit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2007)

well, fuck you all

outside

not really like


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> I see, fair enough.
> 
> I'd really prefer not to give out the password for my uni site, because that also gives access to my email, file storage, uni financial records, academic transcript, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



I'd suggest doing the thumbnails on your own for March. There isn't a need to stress over getting them up quickly, only at the end of the month that it matters. Having more than one person do it in a month causes confusion, firky and I both uploaded a few of the same pictures during Feb.

For the long term I'm hoping the editor will find us some webspace. But how crazy an idea is it to not actually have thumbnails but instead insist that people upload their images onto the thread at a maximum say, size 400px? They can also link to a larger one if they wish. Not posting up the images was a rule created a good few years ago and now a lot more people have broadband. There are other threads on u75 with loads of images and seeing as this is a photography competition I think people are expecting to open photos in their browser.

The only drawback I see is for people who want to enter but don't know how to resize, but then there's usually someone on here happy to help. But obviously it's up to the bosses what is allowed...


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2007)

First & Second for this month

Fish shop

High Street


----------



## dada (Mar 4, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> First & Second for this month
> 
> Fish shop
> 
> High Street



oh i love both of them.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> oh i love both of them.



cheers - trip to hastings over the weekend. good light and nice day.


----------



## chooch (Mar 4, 2007)

First entry. Down by the river in Seville. Severe crop, a contrast boost and some filtering.


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> High Street



Cant think *where* you got your inspiration for this    

Nice contrast man


----------



## mhendo (Mar 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> I'd suggest doing the thumbnails on your own for March. There isn't a need to stress over getting them up quickly, only at the end of the month that it matters. Having more than one person do it in a month causes confusion, firky and I both uploaded a few of the same pictures during Feb.


No problem. I'm never usually far from my computer anyway; the only time this month when they might not get updated for a couple of days is on March 23-25, when i'll be out of town at a conference.

Actually, that trip will also hopefully provide me with my entries for the competition. I'm going to Philadelphia, which has plenty of great locations and opportunities for shots of public space.






			
				alef said:
			
		

> For the long term I'm hoping the editor will find us some webspace. But how crazy an idea is it to not actually have thumbnails but instead insist that people upload their images onto the thread at a maximum say, size 400px?


The main problem i envision for that is the fact that, if you didn't follow the competition from the beginning of the month, you would have to trawl through an 8-12 page thread to see all the thumbs and pictures. Having them all available in one place makes life easier for voting, too.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 5, 2007)

Let's not have a photography competition with live pictures on it.  I much prefer the thumbnail system on another site.  Urban is getting very glitchy and slow at times at the moment - so much so that I am considering giving it a break until things have been sorted out on this front, I am sure it is only a matter of time.  I know it is not my connection because I can access most other websites very quickly.  Even on broadband a heavy thread with lots of images on would be painful to scroll through.  I can't imagine what it would be like on dial-up.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 5, 2007)

Mississauga

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/92273dd5.jpg?t=1173055747


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 5, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Cant think *where* you got your inspiration for this



No Trent Parke here


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is my first taken 3.03.03. fuji a500 no manipulation..

cctv sky


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Let's not have a photography competition with live pictures on it.  I much prefer the thumbnail system on another site.  Urban is getting very glitchy and slow at times at the moment - so much so that I am considering giving it a break until things have been sorted out on this front, I am sure it is only a matter of time.  I know it is not my connection because I can access most other websites very quickly.  Even on broadband a heavy thread with lots of images on would be painful to scroll through.  I can't imagine what it would be like on dial-up.



I'm gonna take this to a new thread...


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 5, 2007)

It's raining again, I'm cold and wet.  Did some K at the weekend so feeling a bit tired and grumpy. 
And..... I've just got a load of enlarged prints back which are absolute shite quality. Not having a good day tbh.
You didnt need to know any of that.

This is called 'sheep'
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/sheep_jpg.htm


----------



## Madusa (Mar 5, 2007)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Three pictures from me:
> 
> Supergrass
> 
> Smokin'



Fucking LOVE those!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 5, 2007)

Ah - cheers.

I got lucky with Smokin'. It was taken at Paddington Street Gardens on a gloriously sunny January morning.

Foolishly I shot it at a very low res, and then tried to re-create the moment later with a big file size. I failed of course  

There's a lesson to be learnt there!


----------



## twister (Mar 5, 2007)

nice theme. looking forward to giving my snapping another focus. took some today which fit and surely have a few in the archives, but would rather use new stuff of course.


----------



## zenie (Mar 5, 2007)

First Entry Paris


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> First Entry Paris



that link don't work for me for some reason


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2007)

Works here. Looks like there's a UFO in it 

How's this work: http://i15.tinypic.com/4cmtuhi.jpg


----------



## zenie (Mar 5, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Works here. Looks like there's a UFO in it
> 
> How's this work: http://i15.tinypic.com/4cmtuhi.jpg



It's a pigeon  

Dunno why it wont work?

Try this one?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mylifethrualens/411669386/


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2007)

Working now. Sorry. False alarm. Nothing to see here. Move along please.


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2007)

poor hiccup


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 5, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> First Entry Paris



like that - you can almost smell the garlic


----------



## zenie (Mar 5, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> like that - you can almost smell the garlic



Ta I'm not very experience @ converting to black and white


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2007)

I took the liberty of installing this on your computer, zenie 

http://www.alienskin.com/exposure/index.html

I don't like it myself (prefer channel mixer) but you may like it


----------



## zenie (Mar 5, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of installing this on your computer, zenie
> 
> http://www.alienskin.com/exposure/index.html
> 
> I don't like it myself (prefer channel mixer) but you may like it



It's not there anymore :\

Bibble pro anygood?

That's still there?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 5, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> First & Second for this month
> 
> Fish shop
> 
> High Street



Great stuff man - reminiscent of the great HCB


----------



## big eejit (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my first entry:

The Public Bar


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 5, 2007)

*amsterdam nieuwmarkt and zeedijk*

http://img266.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img266/7370/1172781454nvh.smil


----------



## mhendo (Mar 5, 2007)

Er, *ramjamclub*, i'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with your link, but a flash-based movie containing a whole bunch of images does not qualify as an entry.

You are welcome to enter the competition, but please read the rules in the first post, and provide us with links to (up to) three separate, static images.


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> It's not there anymore :\
> 
> Bibble pro anygood?
> 
> That's still there?



I prefer DxO to Bibble but Bibble is good - but I'm fine with PS's raw viewer

Fosi often has stuff on their site that isn't free....


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2007)

An old favourite of mine that I have entered before, if that's ok?

2] Company.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn that's good firky. He seems to be wearing golf shoes but it's probably just the pattern under his foot rather than spikes.


----------



## alef (Mar 6, 2007)

Stick to my previous stance that it's your best photo ever, firky. 

One day someone is going to make the theme "One man and his dog" and you may just win with it...


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, I still owe you a print of it. Should be getting a nice A3 printer shortly, just have to wait to the start of the new financial year in April 


mhendo, i really like the thumbnail page you have created on your webspace, the dark grey is perfect for viewing photos!


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 6, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> An old favourite of mine that I have entered before, if that's ok?
> 
> 2] Company.



that's very good old chap - not seen that before either


----------



## big eejit (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's my second entry:

Public Park


----------



## big eejit (Mar 7, 2007)

And here's my final entry. 

You get all sorts at The Bus Stop

This was taken from another bus going the other way so I've straightened and cropped it. Nothing else.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 7, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> And here's my final entry.
> 
> You get all sorts at The Bus Stop
> 
> This was taken from another bus going the other way so I've straightened and cropped it. Nothing else.


i like it


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 7, 2007)

1. "Look both ways boys"


converted to b&w


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 7, 2007)

2'nd go t-junction


----------



## e19896 (Mar 8, 2007)

and no 2

this is not public


----------



## twister (Mar 8, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> and no 2
> 
> this is not public



um, indeed it isn't..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 8, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> um, indeed it isn't..




well it is a public path though the sheep seem to think not


----------



## twister (Mar 8, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> well it is a public path though the sheep seem to think not



ahh.. ok


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone, these are 35mm shots- untainted digitally or otherwise:

Anti-traffic

Hiding

...was going to post three but I'm gonna leave myself with the chance to take a better one before March is out


----------



## mhendo (Mar 9, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, these are 35mm shots- untainted digitally or otherwise:
> 
> Anti-traffic


I like that one. Some really good entries so far.

Thumbs on both sites are now up to date.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 10, 2007)

Night Market

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/6ad0e03d.jpg?t=1173485354


----------



## Firky (Mar 10, 2007)

granville market?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 10, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> granville market?



No, the Richmond Night Market.


----------



## Firky (Mar 10, 2007)

that was closed


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 10, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> that was closed



Just briefly, because some stalls were selling grey market goods. After about a week, it was back going strong.


----------



## riggers (Mar 11, 2007)

Photo is taken on Brighton sea front last Friday:
Seaview

I had to use Photoshop elements to remove some graffiti off the bottom of the image.

edit: had to change link to static image rather than web based viewing.


----------



## ghost77uk (Mar 12, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> First & Second for this month
> 
> Fish shop
> 
> High Street



Like both of these - Second one especially - Nice one Robster


----------



## ghost77uk (Mar 12, 2007)

My first entry - Bordeaux
http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/p556449834/?photo=h2AE8878C#719882124


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 12, 2007)

ghost77uk said:
			
		

> Like both of these - Second one especially - Nice one Robster



cheers - mispent weekend in hastings


----------



## e19896 (Mar 12, 2007)

*all three from myself*

ONE

I hope you get what is being said with No 1 this cctv was pointing down a suburban street monitored by Sheffield Uni erm not good there is the politics in this image (i hope)

TWO

This is my fourth good walk and the Sheep are ok the path leads into a woods by Longshaw Estate down into Grindleford the cafe do a wicked chip buttey. and a nice mug of tea..

THREE

Walk no three on my top ten has to be the round walk in Sheffield it is very long this part takes you up to Lodgemoor if you walk up past Lodgemoor you can look across The 57 Snake Pass down into Glossop and on a clear day over to Manachester.

Here i have made an effort to get in the politics of public space and the fight for our right to walk across land and with Kinder_Scout and the Peak District being so near Sheffield public space is important to me along with the politics of why we have the right to walk across moorlands and The very awsome Peak District check here for more images of  The Peak District stevewithington.co.uk

all of THREE off them with the ones i offerd for feb 

enjoy the images..


----------



## hiccup (Mar 12, 2007)

My first entry:

Some day a real rain will come and wash all the scum off the streets, but until then...


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 12, 2007)

can't get that link workin hiccup


----------



## hiccup (Mar 12, 2007)

No? Hmmm, works OK here. 

Alternolink


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 12, 2007)

that works fine


----------



## hiccup (Mar 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> My first entry:
> 
> Some day a real rain will come and wash all the scum off the streets, but until then...


----------



## northernhord (Mar 12, 2007)

cant be arsed pissin about tryin to set up a link


----------



## twister (Mar 12, 2007)

here's three I took a week or so back with the theme in mind:

*1. Pub Space*

*2. Zebra Crossed*

*3. Public Service*


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Ere's one from Tunisia from last month -



<looks at photo comp title>


<looks at photo>

<looks again at photo comp title>


go on, i think you are going to have to talk me through this one


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 12, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> <looks at photo comp title>
> 
> <looks at photo>
> 
> ...


I thought exactly the same thing at first, (and with the path through the sheep) but the theme can be interpreted in many different ways I guess.

I've been a bit slack lately with this comp. Have moved house twice, new job, new child responsibilities and have bought two different digital SLRs since december which I've learned how to use, only to send them back. Now have a Canon which i still havent unpacked really.


----------



## mhendo (Mar 12, 2007)

*northernhoard*, thanks for your entry, but would you mind removing the image from your post, and just providing a link, as per the competition rules? Many thanks.

Thumbnails updated.


----------



## Nikkormat (Mar 13, 2007)

Albert Square, Manchester.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 13, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> *1. Pub Space*


Nice pic - Is that the EDT?


----------



## zenie (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Nice pic - Is that the EDT?



Well spotted you can see the goose green


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 13, 2007)

I used to live in one of those flats overlooking goose green - thought I recognised it........


----------



## twister (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Nice pic - Is that the EDT?



thanks. yes indeed it is. Was a nice bright day and the place was empty. Have a few other nice pics of the pub from the day, one virtually the same as that one but minus the guy (he was at the bar), but felt a bit of subject matter was needed (not just a laptop!)


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 14, 2007)

'shooting dogs at camelford'

one week into a 3 week long spiral tribe party, local farmers
(who were justifiably angry imo) about some of 
their sheep getting torn to shreds by a pack of convoy dogs,
shot and killed three of them. 

I was one of the first on the scene but because I was tripping quite
heavily at the time   didnt know what the fuck to do.
I thought it was our dog who had been shot   but I also
agreed with what the farmers had done (having grown up in the country).
I took the picture, they all stopped and stared at me, I got very paranoid  and left.  
Not a brilliant photograph I admit but I'm having trouble taking new ones atm and i thought it fitted the theme quite nicely.

http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/shooting dogs at camelford_jpg.htm


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 14, 2007)

good story and photo  - liking that


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 14, 2007)

cheers.


----------



## ghost77uk (Mar 15, 2007)

My second entry this month 

Park Güell in Barcelona
http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/img/p757189877.jpg


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2007)

ghost77uk said:
			
		

> My second entry this month
> 
> Park Güell in Barcelona
> http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/img/p757189877.jpg



won't work for me babe 




			
				Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'shooting dogs at camelford'
> 
> one week into a 3 week long spiral tribe party, local farmers
> (who were justifiably angry imo) about some of
> ...



Just made me wet


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 15, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Just made me wet


made you wet?


----------



## ghost77uk (Mar 15, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> won't work for me babe
> 
> Strange  - What about this link?
> http://www.ghosty77.co.uk/images/Park-Guell-4.jpg


----------



## Nina (Mar 16, 2007)

my first entry

*train*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/366093891/


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2007)

ghost77uk said:
			
		

> zenie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works - bloody massive though


----------



## Firky (Mar 16, 2007)

3] Supermarket

edit to add: Is that working? I can't reach my host


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2007)

Working. Looks good, what sort of editing did you use on it?


----------



## Firky (Mar 16, 2007)

cool, cheers

diddled the curves and dodged the strip lights, 20px border, and thats about it. Just zooooooom out and take a shot init


----------



## portman (Mar 17, 2007)

First entry...

'empty promises'

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/empty_promisesbw.html

...second entry

'on the platform'

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/CWhGreenwich3050519.html

...third and final entry

'waiting'

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/tuileriesBW.html


----------



## atitlan (Mar 17, 2007)

My second entry for this month:

Santiago Market


----------



## mhendo (Mar 17, 2007)

More great entries. 

Thumbnails have been updated.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 17, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> cool, cheers
> 
> diddled the curves and dodged the strip lights, 20px border, and thats about it. Just zooooooom out and take a shot init



That's very cool, but it isn't just "zoooooom out and take a shot"


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 17, 2007)

portman said:
			
		

> First entry...
> 
> 
> ...second entry
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2007)

Some great entries as usual.  Here's my first two, I haven't decided what to use for my third entry yet.

1 - Subway

2 - Blurred Train


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 18, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> my first entry
> 
> *train*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/366093891/



Great shot  I always want to take photos on public transport but end up sat next to some hard-as-nails-looking monster


----------



## Nina (Mar 18, 2007)

Vintage, you been on the wrong trains  

I LOVE this months theme - all the shots so far have been really inspiring.

Gonna be a tough vote this time me thinks...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep - some very lovely pictures this month 

And here I am to sully the waters with my lame offerings  

*1) to rest*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 18, 2007)

*2) if you go down to the woods today*


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 18, 2007)

My second entry

Free the stones!


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 18, 2007)

Third entry

My Space?


----------



## chintz (Mar 18, 2007)

For some reason I have found this month hard to take an original image but here is my first entry


Been  to the Shops


----------



## chintz (Mar 18, 2007)

Entry two

A crop and cloned a few small clouds out.

Watching the Public


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 18, 2007)

chintz said:
			
		

> Entry two
> 
> A crop and cloned a few small clouds out.
> 
> Watching the Public


another mahoosive picture


----------



## portman (Mar 18, 2007)

chintz said:
			
		

> Entry two
> 
> A crop and cloned a few small clouds out.
> 
> Watching the Public



Makes the point about the way society is going very eloquently...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 3] Supermarket
> 
> edit to add: Is that working? I can't reach my host



fuck me, tescos on acid innit


----------



## twister (Mar 19, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Thumbnails have been updated.



um, where?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 19, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> um, where?



http://www.pbase.com/mhendo/public_space


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 19, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> http://www.pbase.com/mhendo/public_space


almost famous


----------



## mhendo (Mar 19, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> um, where?


At exactly the same two sites listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## chooch (Mar 19, 2007)

portman said:
			
		

> First entry...Second entry..Third entry


Like these a lot.



			
				Nina said:
			
		

> my first entry
> *train*


And this. Beautiful.


----------



## ghost77uk (Mar 19, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 3] Supermarket



You take that with a Lensbaby?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2007)

Ah, I knew entry 3 was around here somewhere, no editing on this one either...

Robocampus


----------



## Firky (Mar 19, 2007)

ghost77uk said:
			
		

> You take that with a Lensbaby?



Nah, a very loose sigma zoom lens


----------



## chooch (Mar 20, 2007)

Second entry.
More lovers in Seville. Cropped, contrast boost, filtered a touch...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2007)

I would like to enter:

Beach at night - taken on the very very crowded beach near me at night

and

Park - quite coolly moody (I thought) pic at a nearby park.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 20, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Second entry.
> More lovers in Seville. Cropped, contrast boost, filtered a touch...


thats a cool pic.  

nice contrasts............ and lines and stuff


----------



## zenie (Mar 20, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I would like to enter:
> 
> Beach at night - taken on the very very crowded beach near me at night



That looks like some party


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> That looks like some party



Heh, except it wasn't a party per se - it's just the scene each and every last night on the beaches here during the summer, when half the population of China descends upon them.  During the day when the sun's out, they dare not risk tanning their delicate pasty skin, but at night, they go crazy.  It really is a quite amazing sight.


----------



## ICB (Mar 21, 2007)

Who cares about the CROW Act?

taken about 2 hours ago, the scene and light got together with my ineptitude to give my camera's RAW mode a severe kicking


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> An old favourite of mine that I have entered before, if that's ok?
> 
> 2] Company.



I love this.


----------



## chooch (Mar 22, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> thats a cool pic.
> nice contrasts............ and lines and stuff


Thanks. I can see it on an overpriced carousel next to one of a pig with aviators and a fifties housewife ironing against a pink background.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 22, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Second entry.
> More lovers in Seville. Cropped, contrast boost, filtered a touch...



What do they call people from Seville: Sevillians?


----------



## chooch (Mar 22, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> What do they call people from Seville: Sevillians?


Sevillanos y Sevillanas.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 22, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Sevillanos y Sevillanas.



Nice photo, btw.


----------



## chooch (Mar 22, 2007)

Ta  
Felt wrong taking it. One of many I've hidden under a cough and a quick pantomimed change of settings.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 22, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Ta
> Felt wrong taking it. One of many I've hidden under a cough and a quick pantomimed change of settings.



Those are the best kind... the stolen image.

I love getting away with those kinds of shots.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 23, 2007)

3 shots of Salford quays in Manchester. Posted them on another thread but I'll bang em up here for a laugh.

Picture1
Picture2
Picture3


----------



## twister (Mar 23, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Picture1
> Picture2
> Picture3



don't take this the wrong way but, cameraphone?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 23, 2007)

They were taken on a Nikon F90 13 years ago and the originals are a bit fooked up with age.
They don't actually look that bad in reality but my scanner must be getting a bit fukd too.


----------



## Nina (Mar 23, 2007)

My second entry

*untitled*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/412852805/


(Christ, do I spend my life on trains.... )


----------



## zenie (Mar 23, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> My second entry
> 
> *untitled*
> 
> ...




hehe you get about Nina 

Do you not get stopped photographing on the underground?


----------



## Nina (Mar 24, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> hehe you get about Nina
> 
> Do you not get stopped photographing on the underground?



Why? I am not supposed to? I am obviously sneaky


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 24, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> Why? I am not supposed to? I am obviously sneaky


yea its illegal now apparently. I got hassled by the police at liverpool street for filming.

spent the rest of the day filming at other stations though.

I never did have much respect for authority......


----------



## blackadder (Mar 24, 2007)

My first entry is

Park Life


----------



## blackadder (Mar 24, 2007)

My second entry is 

Public Hole


----------



## Nina (Mar 25, 2007)

my third entry

*Brighton library*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/48256717/in/set-997513/?reuploaded=1


----------



## zenie (Mar 25, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> Why? I am not supposed to? I am obviously sneaky




Nope it's all part of the 'terrorist act' you need to get a pass. 

Bad Nina!!


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> my third entry
> 
> *Brighton library*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/48256717/in/set-997513/?reuploaded=1



I was about to ask if that is Brighton Library then I spotted the title...


----------



## indicate (Mar 25, 2007)

1.  Trafalgar Square
2.  Slides and People


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 25, 2007)

1st Entry - Public Crossing

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/433826097/


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 25, 2007)

'lost in space'
http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/3856/tor031bp5.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 27, 2007)

Third go - Down the Albert


----------



## mhendo (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry the thumbs aren't up to date. I was away for the weekend, and i'll try to get to them tonight.


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 28, 2007)

sleep


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> sleep



My eyes!!!

How's the new camera?


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> 1st Entry - Public Crossing
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/433826097/



Scooby! Each time I tried to do that some cretin would always bump the tripod.


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'lost in space'
> http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/3856/tor031bp5.jpg



 

Think that is one of my favourites


----------



## Lilac Cow (Mar 28, 2007)

*Japanese Tori Gates*

Here's my first entry for this month: taken in Japan by putting my camera on the ground & taking a random long-exposure shot. No computer-based manipulation on this one at all.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/179/437943383_59c1c1f25b_b.jpg


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> My eyes!!!
> 
> How's the new camera?



cameras!!! a little un and a big un. I haven't read the manuals yet  . It's early days an' all but I think I'm falling in love again.


----------



## Lilac Cow (Mar 28, 2007)

*Cafe in Syria*

...and here's my second, this time taken in a cafe in Syria...I cropped this one slightly, plus converted it to black & white.

I like the slightly municipal-swimming-pool atmosphere created by the shiny walls.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/164/437940537_6be4c7dbd1_b.jpg


----------



## Lilac Cow (Mar 28, 2007)

*Canal at Camden Town*

and finally, a recent shot from the canal at Camden Town where I live. It was a beautiful sunny day which gave some lovely reflections.
Again, converted to black & white, and cropped a little.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/181/437948899_927e39303f_b.jpg


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> cameras!!! a little un and a big un. I haven't read the manuals yet  . It's early days an' all but I think I'm falling in love again.



I have never read a manual or revised for an exam in my life and I get by 

Don't go leaving it on any planes this time


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry for this month: taken in Japan by putting my camera on the ground & taking a random long-exposure shot. No computer-based manipulation on this one at all.
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/179/437943383_59c1c1f25b_b.jpg




Be easier for people to vote for them if they had a title


----------



## Lilac Cow (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry...will amend my posts to add some...


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Think that is one of my favourites


I almost took an identical shot today but I couldnt get the shutter to go off for some reason.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 28, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I almost took an identical shot today but I couldnt get the shutter to go off for some reason.



Where do you live Pavlik? The Glastonbury area is where I call home, although I suppose, sadly, that is actually oxford for the time being.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 29, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Where do you live Pavlik? The Glastonbury area is where I call home, although I suppose, sadly, that is actually oxford for the time being.


I've been living in Glastonbury on and off for the last 5 years.
Will be moving on fairly soon though to go travelling


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 29, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'lost in space'
> http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/3856/tor031bp5.jpg



I've edited this three times to try and make it bigger on the screen but it comes out the same size everytime


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 29, 2007)

2nd Entry;

Sit here and think (about modern art or something)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/321692637/

Found on a bench in Clevedon, Somerset. Taken on Velvia slide film and cross processed C41, then scanned.


----------



## Desbo (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't done this for a while, so it's about time I got my arse into gear and entered!

Camber Sands

Taj Mahal


----------



## sajana (Mar 29, 2007)

two entries from me 

Chandini Chowk


Patna


----------



## girasol (Mar 29, 2007)

*My entries*

1) British Library, London 1024 x 760 as it looks better on a bigger size, IMO, and British Library 500 x 371, smaller res, same entry

2) London City Hall from the Thames

3) National Threatre, London


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 29, 2007)

Last one and an old one

Camber Sands again


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Last one and an old one
> 
> Camber Sands again



Love that. Tis my new desktop image now


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 29, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Last one and an old one
> 
> Camber Sands again



Yes, fantastic.


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris I'm at home


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 29, 2007)

Burnt Car on the Green

Two pictures of disfunctional public space.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 29, 2007)

do you get many visitors?  



I love that message in 'chris I'm at home'.


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 29, 2007)

I know, me too, it's kind of sad isn't it. Such a personal message, scrawled on a very public street.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 29, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Chris I'm at home



that's a great picture.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 29, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Love that. Tis my new desktop image now



I'll do you a 1024 x 768 if you want one. I'm pretty fond of it too. It reminds me of a time in my life when everything was really fun.


----------



## mhendo (Mar 30, 2007)

Thumbs updated here.

Not yet fully updated on my own site; will finish that today.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 30, 2007)

There are some good images i have taken what would be a stunning image for this last few days but there are three from myself allready so i can not enter the image.. goto pretentiousartist.com you will find it..


----------



## Nina (Mar 30, 2007)

ooh gutted i can't vote this month.

Would have been a tough choice. 

I'm off to Isle of Skye tomorrow, (_real _public space  ) so look forward to congratulating winner and seeing new theme upon my return.


----------



## mhendo (Mar 30, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> There are some good images i have taken what would be a stunning image for this last few days but there are three from myself allready so i can not enter the image.. goto pretentiousartist.com you will find it..


Well, there is precedent for changing an image. In the December 2006 competition (Weather), *snadge* was in the same position as you, and he was allowed to remove an image and substitute the new one. And his new picture went on to win the competition.

So, if you submit your new image, and tell us which existing one you want to remove, i'll make the switch.






			
				Nina said:
			
		

> ooh gutted i can't vote this month.
> 
> Would have been a tough choice.
> 
> I'm off to Isle of Skye tomorrow, (_real _public space  ) so look forward to congratulating winner and seeing new theme upon my return.


I'll be counting the votes, so if you want to PM me your selections just before you go, i'd be happy to post and count them after the month ends.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 30, 2007)

There are some varied and interesting photos on that link.  I haven't really got my head around the topic this month so here is my only entry:-

Public Space Denied


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I'll do you a 1024 x 768 if you want one. I'm pretty fond of it too. It reminds me of a time in my life when everything was really fun.



If it's not a pain, that would be wicked, cheers


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 30, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> In the December 2006 competition (Weather), *snadge* was in the same position as you, and he was allowed to remove an image and substitute the new one.



i'd have loved to do that last month


----------



## mhendo (Mar 30, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> i'd have loved to do that last month


To be fair, i only remember the previous incident because i came second that month, and if *snadge*'s picture hadn't been allowed in, i might have got my first win.   

Anyway, i think it's a good idea, as long as people don't start to abuse it. It's completely possible to submit three pictures, and then go out with your camera one day and take the perfect shot. Under those circumstances, i see nothing wrong with allowing a substitution. 

Of course, if everyone started to do it all the time, we might need to looks at changing the rules. I've been doing the thumbnails this month, and that takes up plenty of time without having a whole bunch of people changing their entries left, right, and centre.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 30, 2007)

Number 1: The Old Boys at the Beach

Number 2: The Social Club

Number 3: Placa Reial

Some great entries so far


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 31, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> To be fair, i only remember the previous incident because i came second that month, and if *snadge*'s picture hadn't been allowed in, i might have got my first win.
> 
> Anyway, i think it's a good idea, as long as people don't start to abuse it. It's completely possible to submit three pictures, and then go out with your camera one day and take the perfect shot. Under those circumstances, i see nothing wrong with allowing a substitution.
> 
> Of course, if everyone started to do it all the time, we might need to looks at changing the rules. I've been doing the thumbnails this month, and that takes up plenty of time without having a whole bunch of people changing their entries left, right, and centre.


maybe I'm just too english but I tend to think of the rules as the rules...


----------



## mhendo (Mar 31, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> maybe I'm just too english but I tend to think of the rules as the rules...


Fair enough, although i don't recall any rule prohibiting the swapping of entries, or saying that you had to stick with your first three.

If some people feel that we should make a hard and fast rule (either way) on this issue, maybe we should open a thread to discuss it, and have a vote on the rule.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 31, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> i don't recall any rule prohibiting the swapping of entries, or saying that you had to stick with your first three.



I do.


----------



## alef (Mar 31, 2007)

The issue of allowing/not allowing people to swap entries comes up every so often. Personally I'd vote against because it forces us to consider our entries more carefully and also avoids extra work for person on thumbnails duty.

Previously there have been both swaps and people told they couldn't. Like most of the comp, it's really at the discretion of the previous winner who is currently hosting.


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't really care, I don't like the idea of rules set in stone that can't be broken. Better to serve it on an individual basis I say. If they wish to change their mind within a few hours or so fair enough but a couple of days, weeks... nah!


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2007)

Load of B&W entries this month. Once upon a time it was only me


----------



## e19896 (Mar 31, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Well, there is precedent for changing an image. In the December 2006 competition (Weather), *snadge* was in the same position as you, and he was allowed to remove an image and substitute the new one. And his new picture went on to win the competition.



no ill stick with the ones already as it would create some shit idd guess but for the curious here is the image 

http://pretentiousartist.com/blacksabbath/seat/3.html

plus it was not taken by myself but a mate so it would be cheating etc..

but fuck what an image and it took an age me asking people to vacte the seats for a while while he took the image me i fucking love it..


----------



## twister (Mar 31, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> plus it was not taken by myself but a mate so it would be cheating etc..



just a minor issue  

anyway, it's shit


----------



## big eejit (Mar 31, 2007)

_i have taken what would be a stunning image for this last few days _

_plus it was not taken by myself but a mate so it would be cheating etc.._

Hahaha!


----------



## mhendo (Mar 31, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> The issue of allowing/not allowing people to swap entries comes up every so often. Personally I'd vote against because it forces us to consider our entries more carefully and also avoids extra work for person on thumbnails duty.


That all sounds reasonable. Doing the thumbnails takes more time than i expected, especially if you get a few days behind and a whole bunch of people submit entries.






			
				alef said:
			
		

> Previously there have been both swaps and people told they couldn't. Like most of the comp, it's really at the discretion of the previous winner who is currently hosting.


That's also a decent solution.


----------



## alef (Mar 31, 2007)

It's already the last day to enter and unfortunately I don't have anything new to offer. So I've just been searching through my oldies and I'm not finding it easy. Although I have pics that are _in_ public spaces, they don't particularly capture the theme itself. I suppose 'public space' is more of a description rather than a theme per se...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's my third entry.

3 - BOX


----------



## mhendo (Apr 1, 2007)

April is here, which means that entries are closed and it's time to start voting.

Thumbnails are available in two places:

PBase

My web space


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 1, 2007)

1. ghost77- bordeaux
2. atitlan- santiago market
3. heinous seamus- old boys at the beach


----------



## twister (Apr 1, 2007)

1. chooch - Second entry
2. nina - train
3. Robster970 - Camber Sands again

shouts also go out to:

firky - Supermarket - I'm a bit of a purist and thought it had been messed with too much to get a vote, but loved the subject, the colours and the blur.
neonwilderness - Blurred Train - i have a few like that of trains, but not as good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2007)

Quite a few to look through and decide between, will vote later today


----------



## portman (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay, here are my votes...

1) Vintage Paw - _to rest_
2) tom_craggs - _Sit here and think (about modern art or something)_
3) sovietpop - _Burnt car on the Green_


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 1, 2007)

Robster970 - High Street

sovietpop - Chris I'm at Home

neonwilderness - Blurred Train

Much as I like Firky's zoomy supermarket shot I don't consider it to be a public space. Sorry!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Robster970 - Fish Shop
2. tom_craggs - sit here and think (that bench is in Clevedon isn't it?)
3. heinous seamus - old boys at the beach


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 1, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> 1. Robster970 - Fish Shop
> 2. tom_craggs - sit here and think (that bench is in Clevedon isn't it?)
> 3. heinous seamus - old boys at the beach



Indeed it is!


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 1, 2007)

1) Robster970 - Camber Sands again 
2) firky - Company
3) chooch - Second entry 

Also liked; Barking Mad's Look both ways boys and Nina's train


----------



## alef (Apr 1, 2007)

First tried to choose photos that particularly capture 'public space' but then gave up and went for my favourites images regardless:

1) Nina - train
2) firky - Company
3) hiccup - Some day

Honourable mention: sovietpop - sleep


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 1, 2007)

1.) Robster 970 - High Street
2.) Big Eejit - The Bus Stop
2.) Vintage Paw - To Rest

It was a tough choice, there were a lot of good entries.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 1, 2007)

This has been an hard one and like alef i was looking for public space but then had to go for the following 

firky - Company (has been my desktop for a while)

Tricky Skills - Smokin'

Blagsta - My Space?

i have a feeling firky is going to win..


----------



## Firky (Apr 1, 2007)

*1]Pavlik - lost in space*
Love this, the solitary figure to the right is what makes it. Ghostly.

*2]big eejit - The Bus Stop*
The only thing that knocks this off the number one spot is the rail at the bottom. Other wise you have a great montage of people in public; fat, thin, pink, brown, girl, boy old and young. 

*3]alef - Alexanderplatz*
Emphasis may have been on the architecture and patterns of a building rathre than an open public space, but there's still people interacting with their enviroment. Is this in Berlin?

Other shout outs:

Tricky Skills - Dial a Date
Robster970 - High Street
heinous seamus - The Old Boys at the Beach


----------



## alef (Apr 1, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> ...
> *3]alef - Alexanderplatz*
> Emphasis may have been on the architecture and patterns of a building rathre than an open public space, but there's still people interacting with their enviroment. Is this in Berlin?
> ...



Yes, Berlin on what was previously the East partition of the city.


----------



## madamv (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Big eejit - Bus Stop
2. Blagsta - Free the Stones
3. Chooch - 1st entry

I really loved your Company pic Firky.  Beautiful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2007)

1) Tricky Skills - Smokin'
2) sovietpop - sleep
3) big eejit - The Bus Stop


----------



## Firky (Apr 1, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> I really loved your Company pic Firky.  Beautiful.



Thankyou


----------



## johey24 (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Company - Firkey
2. Smokin' - Tricky Skills
3. Sleep - sovietpop

and 
4. Dial a date - Tricky Skills


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2007)

1 Firky- Company
2 Tricky skills- smoking
3 Ghost77UK- Bordeux

But a tough choice there are some fantastic shots there


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 1, 2007)

As usual it was hard to sort them out but here goes for my three:-

1. *Desbo* - Taj Mahal
2. *Tricky Skills *- Smokin'
3. * atitlan *- Santiago Market

with an honorable mention to *heinous seamus* - The Old Boys at the Beach.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Supermarket - Firky
2. Zenie - Paris
3. Sovietpop - Chris I'm at home

Loads of good entries this month, loads of B&W too.


----------



## EddyBlack (Apr 1, 2007)

1st 
*Robocampus* – Spooky Frank

2nd
*High Street* - Robster970

3rd
*Shooting Dogs at Camelford *- Pavlik


Really tough to choose the order of these three. 

Other favorites where:
spooky franks – *Hiding*,
ghost77uk - *Park Guell in Barcelona*, 
Lilac Cow - *Canal at Camden Town*, 
*Bus Stop* - Big Eejit


----------



## chooch (Apr 1, 2007)

1. heinous seamus- the old boys at the beach
2. tom _craggs- Sit here and think 
3. nina- train

Great stuff this month.


----------



## atitlan (Apr 1, 2007)

Some great images and very hard to pick favourites, but as three have to be selected ...

1. Company - firky
2. Blurred train - neon wilderness
3. Camber Sands Again - Robster970


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 1, 2007)

The usual, spectacularly high standard of photos! It was really, really hard to narrow this down to only 3!

Eventually, I came up with:

1) The Public Bar - big eejit
2) Whispers - Firky
3) Over the Hills - e19896


----------



## e19896 (Apr 1, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> The usual, spectacularly high standard of photos! It was really, really hard to narrow this down to only 3!
> 
> Eventually, I came up with:
> 
> ...



erm fuck me pink i was not expecting any votes because of the of high standard of the others erm thanks..


----------



## Lilac Cow (Apr 1, 2007)

Really hard to choose, but here are my votes:

1st: Firky - Supermarket
2nd: Chooch - 2nd entry
3rd: Tricky Skills - Smokin'

If I had a 4th vote, it would go to Vintage Paw's To Rest...


----------



## Janh (Apr 1, 2007)

1st Pavlik - lost in space
2nd Iemanja - National Theatre, London
3rd chintz - Watching the Public

congratulations to all contributors


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 1, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> erm fuck me pink i was not expecting any votes because of the of high standard of the others erm thanks..



I liked the way you had interpreted the theme, and I thought the photo was well done.

I liked your cctv sky one, as well. It was in my short list, but I was only allowed to vote for 3...


----------



## zenie (Apr 2, 2007)

chintz - Watching the Public
chooch - Second entry
Tricky Skills - Dial a Date


----------



## cesare (Apr 2, 2007)

first favourite ... *firky - Company*
second favourite ... *ghost77uk - Bordeaux*
third favourite ... *sovietpop - Chris I'm at Home*

For me, those three were a twist on what I mentally conjure up by 'Public Space'. 

I also really enjoyed looking at High Street, look both ways boys, Park Guell in Barcelona, Blurred Train, Seaview, and Sleep.


----------



## chintz (Apr 2, 2007)

A high standard once again

1  Blagsta - Free the Stones
2. Firky - Company
3. big eejit - The Bus Stop



Thanks to all the Urban Photo Crew for helping to  keep me inspired with my new hobby


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 2, 2007)

I think my 1,2,3 is as follows: 

1) Tricky Skills – Smokin’
2) e19896 – this is not public
3) chintz – Watching the Public


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 2, 2007)

Still trying to get my head what makes a picture popular in this competition.

Anyway, I'm off to Italy in the morning for a week of random travelling and photography.

Not sure when I'll be online next but thanks for the votes so far and well done in advance to the winner (whoever that may be)


----------



## Desbo (Apr 2, 2007)

1st. Tricky Skills - Smokin'
2nd. Robster970 - Camber Sands again
3rd. chooch - Second entry


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2007)

Very hard to choose...


1. Vintage Paw - to rest
2. firky - Company
3. sovietpop - Chris I'm at Home


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 3, 2007)

1. The Bus Stop - big eejit
2. Bordeaux - ghost77uk
3. To rest - Vintage Paw


----------



## atitlan (Apr 3, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Still trying to get my head what makes a picture popular in this competition.



That seems like a difficult thing to do.  Sometimes the winner emerges because of technical brilliance, sometimes arty composition or exposure, sometimes simply because the subject resonates with the political leanings of the board.

The only thing that you can conclude for certain is that somehow it's always a great photo that comes out on top.


----------



## sovietpop (Apr 3, 2007)

1. whispers by firky
2. public crossing by tom_craggs
2.  first entry by cooch

I also liked these ones a lot;
smoking, tricky skills
train, by nina
supermarket by firky
santigo market by atilan
watching the public by chinz


----------



## mhendo (Apr 3, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Still trying to get my head what makes a picture popular in this competition.


Me too. It's especially difficult for me this month because i chose the theme, and i guess i expected everyone else to think about the idea of "public space" the way that i do (which is silly, of course).

My votes are:

1. *The Fish Shop by Robster970* - as soon as i saw this one, early in the competition, i knew it would be hard to beat for me. It's a fabulous shot.

2. *Whispers by firky* - although *firky*'s "Company" shot seems to be getting all the love in the voting, i think that "Whispers" makes a better statement about the use of space, and is also a lovely photo.

3. *Smokin' by Tricky Skills* - topical, and a lovely moody shot.


Great entries everyone; the quality of submissions was great, and there were some really interesting and novel takes on the theme.


----------



## alef (Apr 3, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Still trying to get my head what makes a picture popular in this competition.



Very hard to generalise, different posters have completely different tastes and approaches to voting. Occasionally there's an obvious stand out winner which clearly fits the theme and blows away the competition (mhendo's blue last month) but often there's a massively wide range of votes where a few photos end up within just a vote or two of winning.

One trend has stood out to me: black and white entries do very well. There's a much greater proportion of b+w wins than there is of b+w entries. 

On reflection, there's also a second factor I've not thought about before: technically slick photos are popular. People are more likely to vote for photos that have that 'professional' air about them. In fact, the small handful of wins that I've really not agreed with were technically strong but conceptually weak, so I'd say there's too much emphasis on looking slick.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 3, 2007)

1st: Robster970 - High Street
2nd: firky - Whispers 
3rd: tom_craggs - Public Crossing


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> so I'd say there's too much emphasis on looking slick.



Yep.

B&W got votes just for being different IMO.

Love this forum for it's diversity. No one can accuse of pandering to the judges. We're all far to individual.

Thank fuck for that and TFF the web


----------



## mhendo (Apr 3, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> On reflection, there's also a second factor I've not thought about before: technically slick photos are popular. People are more likely to vote for photos that have that 'professional' air about them. In fact, the small handful of wins that I've really not agreed with were technically strong but conceptually weak, so I'd say there's too much emphasis on looking slick.


I think you're right about this.

Personally, as i think i've said before, i try to give weight to both technical and thematic issues when i vote. While pictures don't have to be technically perfect by any means, i do look for certain minimum standards regarding exposure, focus, framing, etc. One thing i do try to do, however, is take into account the fact that not everyone is equally good with Photoshop (or even has access to it), and that not everyone has the same quality in terms of photographic equipment.

I agree with you about technically slick pictures that aren't so strong conceptually. What i sometimes do to combat this is make a first pass through the pictures looking almost exclusively at how well they relate to the theme, and with no attention to their technical quality. By doing that, i can (try to) eliminate good pictures that don't really address the theme. Then, of the ones that _do_ address the theme, i start to consider technical issues. It is, admittedly, an imperfect process, but the stakes aren't very high in a comp like this, so i don't fret about it unduly.

One thing i have to consciously stop myself doing is weighting my votes in favour of people who are obviously less experienced photographers. Some people are near the top of the voting almost every month, are clearly better then average photographers, and spend more time and effort on taking pictures than other people. My inclination sometimes is to be harder on those people, but i try not to be, because i think that part of the fun in a competition like this is measuring yourself against people whom you know are good. Also, i wouldn't like to think that i won because people purposely voted against the more prominent photographers, or were feeling sorry for me.


----------



## alef (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe it's because many of us are trying to improve our photos technically (which is not mutually exclusive to producing better art) that we tend to be quite judgemental of less slick photos.

While I _say _that I prefer the thematic quality over how professional it looks, I wonder if I'm as truly forgiving in my voting as I'd like to be. I suspect that the less polished photos I've voted for in the past must have really captured the theme to make up for it.


----------



## girasol (Apr 3, 2007)

1) firky - Company

2) chooch - Second entry

3) tom_craggs - Public Crossing


----------



## mhendo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, i think voting has finished now, and (if i haven't fucked up the counting) i think we can declare *firky*'s "Company" the winner of the March competition.

*Tricky Skills* was not far behind with "Smokin'" and *big eejit*'s "The Bus Stop" came in third.

The full list of pictures that received votes follows:
	
	



```
firky		Company			23
Tricky Skills	Smokin'			19
Big Eejit	The Bus Stop		12
Robster970	High Street		10
chooch		second entry		9
firky		Whispers		9
ghost77		bordeaux		8
Vintage Paw	to rest			8
Robster970	Camber Sands again	7
firky		Supermarket		6
nina		train			6
Pavlik		Lost in Space		6
Robster970	Fish Shop		6
tom_craggs	Sit here and think	6
Blagsta		Free the Stones		5
chintz		Watching the Public	5
heinous seamous	old boys at the beach	5
sovietpop	Chris I'm at Home	5
Big Eejit	The Public Bar		3
Desbo		Taj Mahal		3
sovietpop	Sleep			3
Spooky Frank	Robocampus		3
tom_craggs	Public Crossing		3
atitlan		santiago market		2
chooch		first entry		2
e19896		This is not Public	2
Iemanja		National Theatre	2
neonwilderness	Blurred train		2
Pavlik		Shooting Dogs		2
zenie		Paris			2
Alef		Alexanderplatz		1
atitlan		Santiago Market		1
Blagsta		My Space?		1
e19896		Over the Hills		1
hiccup		Some day		1
neonwilderness	Blurred Train		1
sovietpop	Burnt car on the green	1
Tricky Skills	Dial a Date		1
```
Let me know if i've missed any votes.

Congratulations *firky*, and to everyone who contributed. There were some top entries.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 4, 2007)

There are a number of photographers who have established a bit of a reputation here on U75, not to mention elsewhere. There are lots of other amateur photographers who contribute. 

I wonder how well a 'blind' competition would work, ie. something like, the entrants send their entries by pm etc to the moderator, in this case hendo, who then puts up the links, without revealing who the photographer is. The work would then be judged on merit alone, sans the rep of the photographer.

This isn't any knock on firky, btw, who has a well deserved rep as a good photographer, imo.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 4, 2007)

well done fella - it's been a while. well deserved win imho

btw - i like jc's idea - i'd be interested to see how voting would be affected.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2007)

congrats firky 

aye, jc's idea sounds like a good one - is hendo a mod though?


----------



## cesare (Apr 4, 2007)

Grats firky! 

Johnny's idea sounds good if we could find a way that wasn't too onerous for whoever was co-ordinating for the month. It'd be interesting to see whether we could also guess who the photographer is, some of the styles are very distinctive.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 4, 2007)

Well done firky and thanks to anyone who voted for my pics or said nice things about them.  

Anonymous would be interesting. I suppose it's possible to set up a Gallery that would allow anon posting of pics but I don't know how you'd ensure limiting people to 3 entries each. So it might have to admined.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 4, 2007)

Well done Firky.  Let us know the new title as soon as you have your idea.

I don't think we need to go with the anonymous competition idea straight away, it will need a bit of thinking about.  We also need to see if there is a consensus about it.  I am not against the idea if people think it is worth going for.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 4, 2007)

Congratulations firky - it's a fine picture and a worthy winner.

Bring on the next theme!


----------



## e19896 (Apr 4, 2007)

ok well done firkey but i still loath you? no well done and as i said you would win thats why you got my vote thanks to all who voted for myself.. so what is to be dear ferkey can i sugest trees?


----------



## Desbo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, well done Firky!

I'm looking forward to the next theme...


----------



## girasol (Apr 4, 2007)

Well done firky!

and an interesting idea JC2!  Although personally I've never voted for the person, I vote for the photograph.


----------



## cesare (Apr 4, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Well done firky!
> 
> and an interesting idea JC2!  Although personally I've never voted for the person, I vote for the photograph.



I never think I'm voting for the person either, but I do notice with my voting that there are some styles that appeal to me ... thinking about it there's a definite pattern in what I'm more inclined to vote for.


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks all, that photograph is ancient - I took it about three years ago, posted it a couple of times here as I like it myself. 

Now I have to think of a new theme, baals.

Give me an hour or two 

P.S

I really like the way Sovietpop is one of the few people who actually go out there and take photos for the comp. You can tell she has been looking where as for my two entries I trawled through my archives 

I may run two comps this month: one blind one as an experiment


----------



## Desbo (Apr 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I may run two comps this month: one blind one as an experiment



Good idea - two different themes I trust?


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, just started the main one.


----------



## mhendo (Apr 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I really like the way Sovietpop is one of the few people who actually go out there and take photos for the comp. You can tell she has been looking where as for my two entries I trawled through my archives


Yeah, i like that as well.

I was thinking the other day that it might be good to actually give people some incentive to take new pictures by, perhaps, making a rule that only two pictures could be taken from your archives. So, if you don't want to go out and take pictures, then you only get two entries.

It seems to me that such a rule would have some obvious benefits.

a) It might force lazy bastards like me to get out there more often with my camera.

b) It might go some way towards making the competition more appealing to less experienced photographers. Some folk have been taking pictures for a long time, and have hundreds, even thousands of pictures that they can go through each month looking for appropriate images. Others don't. This tips the scales even further in favour of the former, and reducing the number of archived images you can enter might balance things out a bit.

c) It might even improve the average quality of the images (in terms of the conceptual issues that *alef* brought up earlier), because sometimes people seem to enter stuff from their archives which isn't really relevant to the theme. Allowing only two old pictures still gives plenty of room for people to enter good images, but might prevent a glut of "posting for posting's sake" pictures.

Anyway, just my thinking on the matter.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 4, 2007)

I thought that was a rule, didn't know you could drag out of archives.

Didn't have time to go taking pictures this month so I didn't enter


----------



## alef (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats, Firky, third time lucky with the old fellow and his dog!

I like adding a rule to have at most two entries from your archives, perhaps use a phrase like "we encourage people to enter new photos and limit the entering of old pictures to two".

However, I'm not sure making the entries anonymous would help avoid repeat winners, might have the reverse effect. Seeing the results I actually wish I had voted for TrickySkills and not Firky as s/he has entered some cracking shots over the years and well deserves a win whereas Firky has a few wins under his belt. Often I try to bias my votes a bit against the usual suspects but failed this month as the photos themselves just deserved the votes.

I doubt people are voting with much bias towards their mates, though perhaps there is the influence of weight of previous work it can't be much. Making the voting blind just sounds to me like a lot of work for possibly not much difference.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 4, 2007)

Well done Firks, lovely photo. I agree with Alef, I have found myself getting a bit lazy recent and using old photos. I did actually take few this month for this comp but I could get the prints right in the darkroom (and I don't have neg scanner), ended up posting old photos. Remember last year taking new photos regularly...it helped me take photos I am not normally comfortable with (self portrait being a good example). Anyway, great winning shot.


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I have just taken about a dozern shots and although I like them they're not in keeping with 'delicate' more fragile. And it was an excuse to take all the empties to the recycle bin.


note: don't smash them up and carry broken glass to your location with bare hands.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 5, 2007)

Seems the 'anonymous' idea is popular with a number of people, but not as popular with the photo 'giants' amongst us...

I don't know how onerous it would be: seems there are never more than a hundred or so entries per month. The entries could be emailed to the referee, who would then be responsible for posting the link on the thread. All that would be required of the referee was opening emails, and c&p ing the url into the thread. Less work than, or at least no more than, creating the thumbs gallery.

Also, the referee would know who the emails were coming from, and would be able to restrict people to three entries each.


----------



## Firky (Apr 5, 2007)

I nearly started an anonymous comp today - serpate to the April one. The theme was damage but I got distracted and ended up doing something else. Setting up a gallery for this month's comp I think. 

Anyway, the theme was 'damage' and if you want, johnny, you can kick it off.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 5, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I nearly started an anonymous comp today - serpate to the April one. The theme was damage but I got distracted and ended up doing something else. Setting up a gallery for this month's comp I think.
> 
> Anyway, the theme was 'damage' and if you want, johnny, you can kick it off.



Well if Johny kicks it off we will know it is he, and therefore will not be anonymous.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 5, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I nearly started an anonymous comp today - serpate to the April one. The theme was damage but I got distracted and ended up doing something else. Setting up a gallery for this month's comp I think.
> 
> Anyway, the theme was 'damage' and if you want, johnny, you can kick it off.



You want the first photo from me? My camera's broken. Maybe there's something in my old pics.

Where's the thread?


----------



## Firky (Apr 6, 2007)

I meant you can start the thread


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I meant you can start the thread



But it's your idea. It would be dishonest of me to start the thread. Plus, I have a couple of ideas of my own for some photo threads.


----------



## Firky (Apr 7, 2007)

If I start no one will enter it because I am a wanker.


----------

